
Ask HN: Why are Attribute-based Architectural Styles (ABAS) not used widely? - cryptos
Attribute-based Architectural Styles (ABAS, http:&#x2F;&#x2F;wiki.c2.com&#x2F;?AttributeBasedArchitecturalStyles) were created by the Software Engineering Institute of the Carnegie Mellon University in 1999. The purpose of ABASs is to describe the quality attributes of architecture styles and related trade-offs. Another purpose is to deliver questions to evaluate a certain architecture.<p>That sounds very useful to me and is essential part of the Architecture Trade-off Analysis Method (ATAM). However it looks like the idea of ABAS never really took off.<p>Think for example how useful an ABAS for the much discussed microservice architecture would be. It would be an systematic extract of all the blog posts discussing this topic. So why are ABASs not used more? There seems to be no at least somewhat update catalogue of ABASs.
======
mindcrime
clickable:

[http://wiki.c2.com/?AttributeBasedArchitecturalStyles](http://wiki.c2.com/?AttributeBasedArchitecturalStyles)

~~~
cryptos
What is the trick to make it clickable? I've thought links were recognized by
pattern (https?://...) .

~~~
mindcrime
Just putting it in a standalone comment. Links in the description of text
submissions aren't linkified.

